# Wanted Green Rubber block Pedal dual jewel Western Flyer 1950s



## JMack (Sep 13, 2017)

LIKE A RIGHT SIDE MATCH TO THIS ONE. Green translucent blocks, right side would have red jewels. WHAT IS IT? Color Flow? Jet Flow? Willing to trade a gal’s yellow translucent block pedal right side with green jewels. Thanks for any assistance and opinions.


----------



## JMack (Sep 13, 2017)

WESTERN FLYER? JC HIGGINS? ???


----------



## JMack (Jan 13, 2019)

Bump


----------



## mongeese (Jan 13, 2019)

_think japanese_


----------



## JMack (Jan 13, 2019)

Been told J.C. Higgins Color Flow bicycle 1950s. I have a gals set in transluscent yellow blocks with green and red jewels. Need a match for this green one


----------



## JMack (Jan 17, 2019)

bump


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 19, 2019)

I have a pretty beaten-down red one; possibly red for the port side, green for starboard?


----------



## JMack (Jan 25, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jan 28, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Feb 5, 2019)

Bump


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 5, 2019)

I had a pair of Red, on a 49' Western Flyer.   good luck on the hunt.


----------



## JMack (Feb 6, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> I had a pair of Red, on a 49' Western Flyer.   good luck on the hunt.





piercer_99 said:


> I had a pair of
> Red, on a 49' Western Flyer.   good luck on the hunt.



Hey thanks for your response, I think one given to me by New Mexico Brant may be the earlier type with the threaded nuts for fasteners and not press on retainers like this pedal. Thinking that’s what was on your Wesyern Flyer...


----------



## JMack (Feb 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 6, 2019)

JMack said:


> Hey thanks for your response, I think one given to me by New Mexico Brant may be the earlier type with the threaded nuts for fasteners and not press on retainers like this pedal. Thinking that’s what was on your Wesyern Flyer...




the ones on the 49 Western Flyer were threaded.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/j...ewels-kind-of-rough-32-50.143515/#post-960073


----------



## JMack (Feb 11, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Feb 16, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Mar 8, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Mar 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Apr 2, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Apr 20, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Apr 30, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 21, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 25, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 28, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 9, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 24, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 28, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jul 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jul 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jul 25, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Aug 11, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Aug 31, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Aug 31, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Sep 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Oct 3, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Oct 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Oct 20, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Nov 11, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Feb 15, 2020)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 6, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Axlerod (Mar 22, 2022)

Just for reference, these are the earlier version with the nuts instead of the washer.


----------



## JMack (Mar 22, 2022)

Axlerod said:


> Just for reference, these are the earlier version with the nuts instead of the washer.
> View attachment 1593451
> 
> View attachment 1593450
> ...



Very cool to see thanks I believe I may have one of these around as well


----------

